# ampli para bandeja de vinilo



## jona alvarez (Oct 4, 2006)

Hola gente!, aquí me reincorporo con mis dudas a cuestas después de 2 meses.

Tengo un problema:


 Un vecino me trajo a casa una bandeja de vinilo (tocadiscos del 90), al cual le habían metido mano, pero lo destrozaron!! ( pusieron un walkman en lugar de la radio original, etc, etc.)
el problema surgió cuando me mudé la semana pasada, pues LO OLVIDÉ EN MI ANTIGUA CASA!!!!.       

Ahora debo de hacer uno para reponerlo, por supuesto que no sé como. Creo que, por lo que ví de la vieja bandeja, necesito un amplificador estereo y una bandeja (valga la redundancia).    


 Lamento si aburrí a alguien con la historia de mi semana pasada, pero queria darle color al tema.      

Si alguien puede ayudarme, muchísimas gracias.

                                  jonathan.
 8)


----------



## Maná 87 (Nov 21, 2006)

holaas a todos bueno creo que tengo al parecido a una solucion a tu problema jeje   bue aqui te adjunto un amplificador de 25W RMS con entrada para bandeja mic, etc. esta muy bueno es transistorizado con operacionales a la entrada vale la pena...despues cuenta! como te fue


----------



## yoniyoni (Jul 1, 2009)

una pregunta, este amplificador es mono no?
si fabrico dos puedo lograr sonido estereo?


----------

